# Installationsproblem :(

## black-alien

hallo gentoo gemeinde

wäre über schnelle problemlösung dankbar... (1h)

ich scheitere beim kernel installieren bzw "emerge gentoo-sources"

ich bin bis zu diesem punkt der docu gefolgt...

fehlermeldung:

Traceback (most recent call last):

File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5481, in ?

retval = emerge_main()

File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5476, in emerge_main

myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4943, in action_build

retval = mergetask.merge(pkglist, favorites, mtimedb)

...

portage_exception.CommandNotFound: /bin/bash

das selbe bei genkernel.

----------

## nanos

Hallo black-alien,

ich bin zwar kein Experte, aber für mich sieht das so aus als hättest Du beim Chrooten einen Fehler gemacht.

Hast Du die Schritte laut Handbuch durchgeführt?

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update && source /etc/profile
```

Gruß

Roland

----------

## black-alien

ich habe laut handbuch dies gemacht

```
# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile

# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

```

wobei ich keine ahnung habe was export Ps1 ... soll

----------

## s.hase

Hast Du vorher auch /proc und /dev gemountet? Keine Ahnung ob der Fehler dadurch auftreten kann. Ach ja, auch das richtige Stage-Archiv für Deine Architektur runter geladen?

----------

## black-alien

```
# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

```

genau so un nich anders...

ja stage3 von 2007.0 für i686 (habn Intel Core 2 Duo)

das ding is... emerge funzt... dann führe ich emerge gentoo-sources aus... er macht und macht und vom gefühl her kurz vorm ende kommt dieser fehler und danach kann ich nichts mehr emergen... so als ob emerge wärend diesem prozess sich selbst kaputt macht...

ich hab mitlerweile diesen prozess von anfang bis hierher 5 mal gemacht... mit 2 mal rechner abbauen und ausm haus aufbauen oder im nebenzimmer weil es mit netzinstall nicht mit meinem wlan funktioniert wegen der firmware...

ums mal kurz zu sagen... ein problem nach dem anderen wo ich als anwender mich immerwieder drum kümmern muss um einen ausweg zu finden da er nicht von anfang an geboten wird...

----------

## s.hase

Könntest Du vielleicht noch ein paar Zeilen mehr über der Fehlermeldung posten? Eventuell hilft das weiter.

Das Problem scheint ja das hier zu sein:

```

portage_exception.CommandNotFound: /bin/bash 

```

Aber beim chroot Kommando kommt keine Fehlermeldung oder und die Datei ist auch so vorhanden und ausführbar? Nur um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, Du bootest auch von einer i686 LiveCD oder? Eventuell einfach mal ein "emerge bash" ausprobieren und sehen ob das was ändert.

----------

## black-alien

ich nutz die minimal/install cd für x86, so wie ich dem handbuch gefolgt bin...

den vollen fehlerbericht hab ich nicht mehr... ich saß heut an 2 rechnern einer mit offenem handbuch un dem anderen die install... hab das so nur schnell abgetippt... das waren nur so fehler

Traceback (most recent call last): 

File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5481, in ? 

retval = emerge_main() 

File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5476, in emerge_main 

myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner) 

File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4943, in action_build 

retval = mergetask.merge(pkglist, favorites, mtimedb) 

jetzt hier noch ca. 4-5 davon und dann 

portage_exception.CommandNotFound: /bin/bash 

und das trat danach bei allen emerge PROGRAMM auf...

es verläuft alles so wie es soll laut handbuch... keine fehler keine a-normalen "rückmeldungen"... bis zum kernel emergen...

das ding is... ich hab zuerst beta2 2008 minimal probiert... danach alles neu mit 2007 weil ich davon ausging das ich einfach wiedermal pech mit betas habe... aber unter 2007 das selbe...

ich weiß nicht weiter... ist die install mit livecd einfacher?

----------

## Ampheus

Finger weg von der LiveCD!

Ist nur ein gut gemeinter Rat.

Zum Thema: Hast du das stage-Archiv nach /mnt/gentoo entpackt? Weil ohne diesen Schritt kann der Befehl /bin/bash nicht vorhanden sein.

----------

## black-alien

wie im handbuch steht:

 *Quote:*   

> cd /mnt/gentoo
> 
> links http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml
> 
> MASH aus Germany ausgewählt und mit D gedownloadet, Q links verlassen
> ...

 

normalerweise müsste es doch dadurch das ich mit cd /mnt/gentoo gegangen bin richtig liegen mit dem entpacken...

----------

## manuels

 *black-alien wrote:*   

> normalerweise müsste es doch dadurch das ich mit cd /mnt/gentoo gegangen bin richtig liegen mit dem entpacken...

 Ja, an und für sich schon.

----------

## s.hase

Hm, also das Letzte das mir dazu ein fällt check mal die Prüfsumme des Stage-Archivs. Nicht das einfach die runter geladene Datei kaputt ist...

----------

## black-alien

das führe ich aus: (net setup und fdisk lasse ich weg... wenns funzt dann funzt es..)

```
mkswap /dev/sda2

swapon /dev/sda2

mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

(mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot ist seid dem ersten mal schon)

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

cd /mnt/gentoo

links http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml -> releases/x86/2007.0 (D,Q)

time tar xjpf stage3*.tar.bz2

cd /mnt/gentoo/usr

links http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml -> snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2

tar xjf portage-lat*.tar.bz2

cd /

cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

emerge --sync

nano -w /etc/make.conf -> USE="gtk gnome -qt3 -qt4 -kde dvd alsa cdr"

nano -w /etc/locale.gen -> en_US ISO-8859-1,en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8,de_DE ISO-8859-1,de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

locale-gen

cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin /etc/localtime

emerge gentoo-sources
```

das is alles was ich ausführe... (glaube habe nichts vergessen aufzuzählen)

was ich immer ausgelassen habe ist 

nano -w /etc/make.conf

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

das steht bei mir nie drin... im handbuch steht nichts davon das man es "reinschreiben muss" da es ja standartmäßig auch nicht drin is...

----------

## artbody

Kann es sein, daß die Tararchive eventuell nicht ok sind?

ich hab die immer mit 

wget ftp://mirror.xx/....

geholt z.b.

```
wget ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/.3/gentoo/snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2

wget ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/.3/gentoo/releases/amd64/2007.0/stages/stage3-amd64-2007.0.tar.bz2

```

nach dem auspacken der tar.bz2  sollte ein ls -l dir sowas ausgeben

```
localhost # ls -l

total 151757

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root      4096 2007-10-15 18:24 bin

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root      1024 2008-03-26 00:54 boot

drwxr-xr-x 10 root root     36864 2007-04-17 00:40 dev

drwxr-xr-x 79 root root      4096 2008-05-29 18:08 etc

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root      4096 2007-10-08 16:38 home

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         5 2007-10-15 22:27 lib -> lib64

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root      4096 2007-10-15 22:27 lib32

drwxr-xr-x  8 root root      4096 2007-10-15 23:41 lib64

drwx------  2 root root     16384 2007-08-26 16:34 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root      4096 2008-05-29 18:08 media

drwxr-xr-x 14 root root      4096 2007-10-10 21:01 mnt

drwxr-xr-x 11 root root      4096 2008-01-23 15:47 opt

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  34686418 2007-05-03 01:34 portage-2007.0.tar.bz2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root      4096 2007-04-17 00:36 proc

drwx------ 20 root root      4096 2008-03-26 03:07 root

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root      4096 2007-10-15 19:02 sbin

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 120428859 2007-04-30 18:02 stage3-amd64-2007.0.tar.bz2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root      4096 2007-04-17 00:39 sys

drwxrwxrwt 21 root root      4096 2008-05-29 18:08 tmp

drwxr-xr-x 17 root root      4096 2007-10-15 20:52 usr

drwxr-xr-x 15 root root      4096 2007-10-15 13:47 var

```

----------

## black-alien

ich hab es mit 2 archiven probiert... das beide kaputt sind is doch unwahrscheinlich...

ich werds noch einmal probieren... von ganz neu... anderen mirror wählen...

im grunde isses nich viel und trotzdem schaff ichs immer wieder irgendwas falsch zu machen ^^

----------

## black-alien

so... ich mache mir grad eine ausführliche installationsanleitung für offline installation...

ich hatte vor einigen jahren ein debian installiert mit windows parallel... um den windows mbr nicht zu zerhauen hatte ich Grub auf eine Diskette installiert die ich einfach drin stecken lies solang ich ins debian wollte...

das würde ich nun auch gern bei gentoo machen... (liegt diesmal auf ner eigenen platte aber windows hd liegt bios-boot mäßig auf platz 1)

ich lasse grub handbuch install weg und mache folgendes:

```
fdformat /dev/fd0

mke2fs /dev/fd0

mount /boot

mkdir /floppy

mount /dev/fd0 /floppy

mkdir -p /floppy/boot/grub

cp /boot/grub/stage* /floppy/boot/grub/

cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /floppy/boot/grub

umount /floppy

grub

root (fd0)

setup (fd0)

quit
```

dann müsste ich beim boot in der grub konsole landen wo ich mit

```
root (hd0,0) 

kernel /<kernel-name> root=/dev/sda3 

boot
```

im gentoo lande...

wäre fürs absegnen dankbar  :Smile:  habe es ausm netz von einer anderen distri... is zulang her bei mir ums ausm kopf noch zu wissen

----------

## black-alien

so, gestern abend aktion gentoo installation wiederholt fehlgeschlagen  :Sad: 

4h mehrmals versucht...

das selbe problem!

beim 2ten versuch bin ich der anleitung von gentoo-install.com gefolgt und dort wird vor emerge gentoo-sources

```
emerge portage
```

ausgeführt, aber kurz vor dem ende kommt genau die selben fehler!

sobald ich einmal emerge irgendwas ausführe... macht er was er soll... bis kurz vor dem ende dann die fehler kommen, abbruch und danach wenn ich nochmal emerge irgendwas oder irgendwas anderes als eben tritt nun sofort ohne vorher irgendwas auszuführen die fehler auf...

mit lspci lasse ich mir jedes mal vorher anzeigen ob er alles gefunden hat... er hat alle hardware...

ich hab Asus P5B Deluxe, Intel Core 2 Duo E6300, 2x1GB MDT CL5, Grafik is ATI Readon X1950 von Palit

für mich kommt eigtl keine andere Distri als Gentoo in frage daher nervt mich das ganze total!

wo kann ich hilfe finden?

```
lspci

modprobe X

ping -c 3 www.gentoo.org

net-setup eth0 # ifconfig # iwsetup wlan0 # iwconfig wlan0 key s:PW ### bis inet funktioniert/ping

fdisk -l /dev/sdc

mke2fs /dev/sdc1

mke2fs -j /dev/sdc3

mkswap /dev/sdc2 && swapon /dev/sdc2

mount /dev/sdc3 /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

date

date MMDDhhmmYYYY

cd /mnt/gentoo

links http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml ### releases/x86/2007.0/ D - Q

tar xjpf stage3*.tar.bz2

cd /mnt/gentoo/usr

links http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml ### snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2

tar xjf /mnt/gentoo/portage-latest.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

nano -w /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

### make.conf ### nur bei der installation über gentoo-install.com angewendet (mit unveränderten (normalen) Werten klappts auch nicht)

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -msse3 -mfpmath=sse -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

USE="X bzip2 threads -ldap"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

###

mirrorselect -i -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

mirrorselect -i -r -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update && source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

### mkdir -p /etc/portage ### nur bei der installation über gentoo-install.com angewendet

### echo "sys-libs/glibc nptl nptlonly" >> /etc/portage/package.use ### nur bei der installation über gentoo-install.com angewendet

emerge --sync --quiet

nano -w /etc/make.conf

nano -w /etc/locale.gen ### de*

locale-gen

ls /usr/share/zoneinfo

cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin /etc/localtime

date

### emerge portage 

### emerge gentoo-sources
```

genau so habe ich es angewendet... 100% genau so!

need help!

----------

## black-alien

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-585866-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-25.html

genau das gleiche... nur keine lösung  :Sad: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

ich hatte einen ähnlichen effekt diese woche bei mir, hab eine uralt installation von gentoo geupdatete und war mit dem profil link setzen etwas voreifrig und hab portage nicht vorher geupdatet: also, welche portage version benutzt du und welches profil hast du angewählt?

mfg

----------

## black-alien

portage version... keine ahnung... die bei der aktuellen 2007.0 minimal install cd dabei ist. bei der von 2008 beta 2 kam das gleiche... ich downloade für die installation immer portage-latest wo bei den mirrors es immer ein link zum aktuellsten ist...

es kann natürlich sein das es beim chroot wechseln ins entpackte portage/snapshot und später beim emerge --sync vlt irgendwas schief geht?!? hab aber nie eine fehlermeldung erkennen können...

was meinst du mit welchem profil ich ausgewählt habe... nach dem chroot nach 

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

 führe ich noch 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

 aus wo er laut installation das profil übernimmt und die umgebungsvariablen neu setzt... ich wähle keins aus...

----------

## AmonAmarth

sorry, vielleicht hatte ich mich etwas unklar ausgedrückt was ich mit dem profil meinte.

was spuckt die ausgabe von 

```
ls -l /etc/make.profile
```

 aus?

(der befehl muss natürlcih in der chroot umgebung ausgeführt werden)

----------

## Josef.95

Bist du dir 100% sicher eine 32bit InstallCD für eine 32bit Stage zu verwenden? Nicht das du eventuell eine x86_64 InstallCD für ein x86 (i686) Stage verwendest?

----------

## Hotzenplotz

Hier bekommst Du die neuesten und aktuellsten Pakete zur Installation. Versuchs doch mal damit.

http://www.funtoo.org/linux/i686/funtoo-i686-2008.06.23/

Viel Erfolg.

Ansonsten, wenn nicht wieder etwas dazwischenkommt, dann wird das neue Gentoo am 30. Juni released.

----------

## black-alien

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

hat funktioniert !

was ich nun anders gemacht habe...

das stage3 archiv von www.funtoo.org/linux/i686/funtoo-i686-2008.06.23/stage3-i686-2008.06.23.tar.bz2

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev ### ausgelassen, wobei das wahrscheinlich keine rolle gespielt hat...

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1" ### ausgelassen

mit mirrorselect diesmal nur den de.gentoo.org http ausgewählt keine anderen!

was jetzt ganz anders abgelaufen ist ist emerge --sync, vorher war es wesentlich länger nun sehr kurz

beim ersten emerge, hab ich emerge portage gewählt und zum allerersten mal hat er das packet gedownloadet?!?!? ich weiß nicht woher er die daten bei den vorherigen installationsversuchen genommen hat aber diesmal hat er es erst runtergeladen und dann installiert und es lief alles glatt bis zum ende durch... danach emerge gentoo-sources und das klappte auch  :Smile: 

er hat das packet von de.gentoo.org den mirror den ich vorher mit mirrorselect ausgewählt hatte... kann es sein das die mirrors nicht alle alles drauf haben und vorher hat er es nie runtergeladen weil es nich auf dem mirror lag?

merci for help!

----------

